# Polymer magnets?



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I am new to polymer magnets, I never used them before, I just ordered some from Jag Hobbies~the $11.99 ones, Are they stronger then a/fx Super II magnets or about the same??? ~~I like to keep all my drag t-jet's all stock aurora / a/fx but the availability and prices of Super II magnets keep's going up.~~If they are a little stronger then I will just drill a little dimple in them and paint them blue & yellow and my friends will never know the difference lol. ~~~Well, Thank You, For any info on this. ~~Tom


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Greg Braun's site has a magnet comparison page. The site is

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/

Greg shows the polymer magnets to be 140% stronger than Super II magnets. For comparson, Super II magnets were nearly 175% as strong as stock A/FX magnets. So, everyone will know you've got something more than a Super II set in the car. :freak::dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

In a magna traction you'll have to pry yer car off the track. LOL!

Yer buddies will know fer sure....cuz yer car will be the one with axles, screw drivers, and small Subarus stuck to it.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Thank You for the info*



resinmonger said:


> Greg Braun's site has a magnet comparison page. The site is
> 
> http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/
> 
> Greg shows the polymer magnets to be 140% stronger than Super II magnets. For comparson, Super II magnets were nearly 175% as strong as stock A/FX magnets. So, everyone will know you've got something more than a Super II set in the car. :freak::dude:


~~Thank You for the info~I want to be fair with my friends, So I will just put the cars with polymer magnets in a different class. All my car's I use stock size wheels~~MEV Org. wheels with Rocket Science standard ribbed tire's, With stock A/Fx mean green arms. Yep the cars spin two foot down the track before getting traction, but that is what is so cool about it.~I don't use any rewinds or any type of traction magnets, It's just all in the set-up, and a little hidden wight behind the front grill.~~Tom


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

I bought a couple sets last year. I found them too strong. They helped to make great power but the downforce was too much for AFX. You lose the AFX feel and they end up feeling like a Tomy Turbo. They might be ok for a 4-gear chassis or tractor trailer where you want more control though.


----------



## vinjack142 (Jun 11, 2005)

Tom. I put those same magnets in one of my stock non mag AFX chassis with a green on green mean green arm. Silicone tires on rear.The car is balistic. It accually spins the tires.I mave a Max Trax drag strip with TrackMate timing. The car does the quater mile between .983-1.200 with no tuning. I also put a set in a JL chassis with close to the same results.


----------

